# con / conne - adjectif au féminin



## nasti

Bonjour,

Une toute simple question :

_(Que) je suis conne !_ ou _je suis con_ dira le plus souvent la femme (qui veut le dire bien sûr  ) ?

J'ai entendu récemment deux fois la version _con_ et en effet le PR mentionne : _con_ (m. et f.) ou_ con, conne_.

Est-ce qu'on dit _con_ pour éviter _conne_ qui est je crois plus vulgaire et qui appelle vulgairement les organes génitaux de la femme ?


Merci bien


----------



## timofei

En fait c'est « con » qui désigne à l'origine l'entre-jambe de la femme. Le féminin « conne » n'a pas ce sens. On utilise indifféremment les deux pour parler d'une femme, il ne me semble pas qu'il y ait de nuance significative.


----------



## Aire_Azul

Bonjour,

Le mot  substantif "con", on l'ignore souvent, sert à désigner le sexe de la femme.
En effet, par simplification, bien que je considère qu'il y a une erreur d'accord de l'adjectif "con", une femme pourra dire "Mais que je suis con!" ou" Que tu es con!" à une amie.
bonne après-midi.

Josiane Aire~~Azul


----------



## Nanon

Comme dirait Pierre Perret (il en a fait une chanson) :



> Qu'est-ce qu'elle est belle, mais qu'est-ce qu'elle est c...
> La neige tombe à gros flocons


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut Nasti,

[…]
Pour répondre à ta question, employé en tant qu'adjectif à une autre, je féminise à conne : « Qu[']elle [est] conne, celle-là ! » mais curieusement, quand je me l'applique, j'ai tendance à dire « je suis con »...


----------



## tilt

Ce que tu dis-là va tout à fait dans le sens de ce que je m'apprêtais à écrire.

Au féminin_, con _peut effectivement être un adjectif, mais je ne crois pas qu'on puisse l'employer comme nom :
_Elle est con 
Elle est conne 
C'est une con 
C'est une conne 
_
Dans _Quelle conne !_ on a justement affaire à un substantif, pas un adjectif.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

tilt said:


> _[...]__
> C'est une con
> [...]_


Bizarrement, chez moi, on peut entendre ces élégantes expressions : « elle fait sa con » (elle joue les imbéciles) ou « c'est une con finie » (y'a pas de doutes !)...
Mais je comprends que ça puisse choquer ! 


tilt said:


> [...] Dans _Quelle conne !_ on a justement affaire à un substantif, pas un adjectif.


Vrai !


----------



## Nanon

"Elle fait sa con" ne me choque pas : à rattacher à "jouer au con" (faire semblant d'être un imbécile).
Mais je dirais uniquement "c'est une conne finie". 
Et en parlant de moi-même, je dis "je suis con" ou "je suis conne", un choix que les hommes n'ont pas.

Manifestement, mes préférences ne coïncident pas toujours avec celles de Karine... peut-être que je suis restée loin de Marseille trop longtemps ?!


----------



## Kajeetah

Je suis une femme et je dis au moins trois fois par jour "J'suis con" et "j'suis conne."
Quand je dis "j'suis con", c'est plutôt quand je suis un peu amusée de ma "connerie". Quand je dis "j'suis conne", je suis plutôt en colère contre moi-même.


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Nanon said:


> [...] Manifestement, mes préférences ne coïncident pas toujours avec celles de Karine... peut-être que je suis restée loin de Marseille trop longtemps ?!


En fait je crois que je n'ai pas souvent l'occasion de dire que je suis con(ne) !  
J'aime bien l'explication de Kajeetah.


----------



## itka

Moi aussi, j'aime l'explication de Kajeetah ! Je partage tout à fait cette façon d'employer ces mots !


----------



## Nicomon

Eh bien moi, je n'ai jamais entendu - et je ne dirais pas - je suis con / ce qu'elle est con.  S'il s'agit d'une femme, je féminise le mot; conne. 

Pour en revenir à l'explication de Kajeetah, si je suis amusée de ma « connerie », je dis que je suis « nounoune » (féminin de nono). 

Au Québec, on n'associe pas « con » à l'organe sexuel de la femme... et le mot est considéré - je crois - moins vulgaire ici qu'en France.


----------



## lamoufette

En tant qu'adjectif, fait-on toujours l'accord? dirait-on plutot 'une question conne' ou 'une question con'


----------



## tilt

Le deux peuvent se dire, comme on l'a évoqué précédemment.
On dit même parfois _une question toute con_.


----------



## Nicomon

Je dirais _une question bête/stupide_ ou une _question à la con_.

Mais je ne serais pas portée à dire _une question conne... et encore moins une question con_.


----------



## danielc

Nicomon said:


> Au Québec, on n'associe pas « con » à l'organe sexuel de la femme... et le mot est considéré - je crois - moins vulgaire ici qu'en France.



Moi et mes amis francophones du quartier, un mélange de gars d'origine canadienne-française d'un peu partout au pays, sans compter une minorité d'origine francophone étrangère, comprenions "con" dans le sens vulgaire de l'organe de la femme, dans les années 80. Est-il peut-être question d'une habitude des adolescents mâles d'employer un langage plus vulgaire par rapport à celui des filles /femmes? Peut-être que "con" est entré dans la langue ici avec plus de vigeur après ta jeunesse, Nicomon?

J'ai trouvé le suivant, du site con | OffQc | Québécois French Guide

"_Con_ et _conne_ existent aussi au Québec et sont fréquemment utilisés, mais n’ont été adoptés que dans la deuxième moitié du 20esiècle, sous l’influence des films français. Ce terme argotique nous était inconnu avant la deuxième guerre mondiale."


Je dois dire que la forme canadienne _plotte_ est nettement plus vulgaire pour moi que _con_.


----------



## snarkhunter

Nicomon said:


> Je dirais _une question bête/stupide_ ou une _question à la con_.
> 
> Mais je ne serais pas portée à dire _une question conne... et encore moins une question con_.


Pour la déclinaison de l'adjectif, je le ferais pour ma part sans la moindre hésitation (... si le cas se présentait !).

Quant à la question "à la con", on dispose pour l'étayer de cette savoureuse anecdote bien connue concernant Jean Richard et certains singes dans son zoo !


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> Peut-être que "con" est entré dans la langue ici avec plus de vigeur après ta jeunesse, Nicomon?


 Tout ce que j'ai écrit, il y a plus de 7 ans, c'est qu'au Québec on n'associe pas « con » au sexe féminin.  Du moins pas dans mon entourage immédiat.
Je n'ai jamais entendu de Québécois le dire dans le sens de ce très vulgaire mot en « p ».

L'article que t'as mis en lien fait référence à *cet article* de Wikipedia.  Le bout que t'as cité est à la ligne : _*Épais / épaisse   *_

Pour moi « _con_ », nom ou adjectif = _ bête / idiot(e) /stupide _ou des tas d'équivalents québécois - en plus de _épais _-  que je ne vais pas m'amuser à énumérer.
Mais pas l'équivalent français de l'anglais "cunt" que je traduirais (si j'avais à le faire) par des mots encore plus vulgaires. 

snarkhunter : Tu voudras bien pardonner mon ignorance... je ne sais pas à quelle anecdote tu fais référence. 
Et 9 ans plus tard, je ne dirais toujours pas  _une question conne._    J'associe _con/conne _à des personnes.  Mais si je le disais, j'accorderais au féminin avec _question_.


----------



## Nawaq

sur Youtube y a une chaîne qui s'appelle "les questions cons".
je crois que je dis autant "je suis (trop) con" que "je suis (trop) conne".
et j'associe pas vraiment le "con" avec le sexe féminin non plus.


----------



## Nicomon

Lu (je ne serais donc pas la seule à le dire) : 


> *Qu'est ce que c'est QALC ?*
> *Question à la con* n.f. (qalc). Question qui ne mérite pas d'être posée mais qui mérite une réponse...


 *source*


----------



## danielc

Nicomon
Je pense que ce mot s'est introduit chez nous. Que disiez-vous (vous personellement, et vos ami(e)s) pour la partie du corps? 

Et l'accord me semble justifié.


----------



## Oddmania

Tout comme Nawaq, je n'associe pas vraiment le mot _con _au sexe féminin. C'est peut-être plus répandu chez les générations précédentes. Je mettrais même ma main au feu que bon nombre de vingtenaires (sans parler des adolescents) ignorent totalement ce sens là. La seule fois où je me souviens l'avoir entendu dans ce sens là, c'était dans la version française de _Atonement _("Reviens-Moi"), en traduction de _cunt_. J'étais d'ailleurs persuadé d'avoir entendu _co*u*_, tant le mot _con _m'était étranger dans ce contexte !

Concernant l'accord, il m'arrive moi aussi de ne pas le faire, mais c'est vraiment familier. Ça ne m'étonne pas que ça ne se soit pas exporté en dehors de l'Europe (ou de France ?). J'ai tendance à utiliser _con _comme raccourci de _con-con_ (qui ne possède pas vraiment de féminin). "_Elle est con_" est donc plus proche de _Elle est tarte / con-con / bébête_ que de _Elle est conne_, qui est nettement plus fort. Pareil à l'impératif: je dirais plus facilement _Ne sois pas con !_ que _Ne sois pas conne ! _(à moins d'être d'humeur particulièrement audacieuse et de ne pas avoir peur de me prendre une baffe !  )


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> Que disiez-vous (vous personellement, et vos ami(e)s) pour la partie du corps?


 Comme il est précisé - adjectif au féminin - dans le titre de ce fil,  je ne voudrais pas tomber dans le hors sujet.   

D'ailleurs, je ne vois vraiment pas en quoi ma réponse pourrait intéresser les futurs lecteurs.


----------

